# Idaho Wolves are here to stay



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/apps/relea ... ewsID=4231


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd put in for a wolf tag if they were affordable. That's the problem with the possible management of wolves as game animals in Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming. The tags will likely be in the thousands of dollars and there will be enough schmucks with money lined up to warrant it. Maybe I'm weird, but if I were to spend a few grand on a wolf hunt then I would go to Canada where the tags for a few other species would probably be included in the cost, depending on the outfitter.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Getting a wolf in Canada would be a notch on the rifle stock for sure. But being the first to hunt and take a wolf in Idaho legally in more than a century - that is a unique kind of trophey. That is far more than a pelt on the wall, and I could see some willing to drop seven figures for that priviledge. I'd like to see Idaho auction the "first wolf tag" to the highest bidder, and the money going to finance game management in Idaho. The remaining tags should be lottery (legal in Idaho) and tickets come at $20/pop and you can buy as many as you want, but draw only one tag. They could raise some serious money for the F & G up there.


----------

